# Cooking w/ Bait



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Does anyone have a good recipe for squid that does not involve deepfrying? I am thinking of making a squid and squash spagetti sauce, but thats a lot of S's.  Do you have any other suggestions for about 1 1/5 pounds of frozen squid?

Thanks!


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

cut bait.

Try this. Don't know how well you cook.

recipe 

Frozen squid doesn't taste as good as fresh.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Thanks. They only had the 3lb blocks at the grocery store last time I went for bait, so I kept most of it frozen. I figured I would try it.


----------



## Yrosnake (Aug 8, 2003)

*Filipino Squid Recipe*

Ok I'm not sure how your stomach can handle exotic recipes .... but I remember this one from the old country (Philippines). It will end up to be a very dark (because of the ink) vinegary stew of squid that is best served with hot steamed rice. It really looks like something Klingons eat. Word of warning: when you start boiling vinegar you may chase your family out of the house.  

Adobong Pusit (Squid Adobo)
Categories: Seafood 
Yield: 2 servings 

1 1/4 lb Small fresh squids 
1/2 c Native vinegar (white vinegar)
10 Cloves garlic 
Salt and pepper to taste 
1 Medium-sized onion, sliced 
2 Medium-sized tomatoes, chopp 
Salt and pepper for seasonin 
1 tsp MSG (obviously optional)

Wash the squids very well. Remove the long thin membrane in the head and slit the eyes to bring out the ink. Place the squids in a saucepan with vinegar, 6 cloves garlic crushed, salt and pepper. Cover and cook slowly until the squids are tender. Cut cooked squids into 1/2 inch slices crosswise. Crush remaining garlic and saute in a little lard in another pan. Add the onion and tomatoes and cook until tomatoes are very soft. Add the squids and the liquid in which they were boiled. Simmer for 7 minutes. Season with salt, pepper and MSG.


----------



## Billfish (Sep 11, 2003)

*stuffed squid*

6- 6 to 8 inch squid cleaned.
2 tbs butter
1 small onion, chopped
1 can of mushrooms, finely chopped
1/4 cup of bread crumbs
1 pound of lump crab meat
salt & pepper to taste

sauté onion in butter till tender
add mushrooms to onions
salt & pepper
mix in bread crumbs
mix in crab meat

Stuff the squid with the stuffing, don't over stuff. Close the top with a toothpick.

Add stuffed squid to you favorite spaghetti sauce and cook over a low heat for about an hour.

You can make your favorite spaghetti and serve the squid over it.

If you stuff the squid to much they will split when cooking because the squid will shrink.


----------



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

Oldbay, where do you get 3# blocks of squid? For some reason the stores in Frederick no longer carry it. It used to be a favorite (food not bait).


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

I got it at the Super Fresh, Silver Spring, MD frozen seafood section for $5 ish.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

The one thing I'd add about cooking squid is that you have to either cook it very quickly or for a very long time. Anything in between and it'll get tough and rubbery.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Here some.*

http://www.geocities.com/napavalley/vineyard/6430/calamarirec.html


----------



## boatrage (Nov 20, 2004)

Sorry pops, this is a bit late but Squid and pasta don't mix. Are you stuck on an island with skimpy clab babes looking to impress them with your cooking magic or what. 

You either do squid with a dip or use them as bait. Don't even try to mix them at the same table with pasta. Unless you of course you blink to the $30 per bottle champagne and use the squid as hair adornments and navel hangings. 

Hootch daddie


----------



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

> Squid and pasta don't mix.


You need to get out more.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Pasta is like rice, you can use it for whatever...


----------



## boatrage (Nov 20, 2004)

You guys kill me, cooking with bait indeed. Just a hint folks, you might check the lable to see if it says the squid is packaged for human consumtion. Stuff sorted and packaged for bait are usually not done so under the same guidelines as stuff sold for us to buy and eat. Take shrimp frozen for bait vs otherwise. I hope you don't think that if you have leftover shrimp at the end of the day it is time for Shrimp Scampi. Mix it with pasta or whatever, seafood is not something to mess with if your not sure what your doing.

So, that being said, I have some leftover blood worms and sand fleas from a trip to the Outer Banks last summer. Anyone got a good recipe I could use.

Smilin Boatrage


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Don't know of too many people that feast on sandfleas and bloodworms, however, I know that shrimp and squid are popular the world over. And yes, the squid I usually get in the three pound box is always intended for human consumption. So is the shrimp.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Same here*

I buy the same squid and shrimp for bait, as the next person is buying for a recipe. Whole cheaper and fresher.


----------



## boatrage (Nov 20, 2004)

Okay, I'll take the bait. Where does one buy a 3lb block of shrimp that is cheap enough to use as bait yet at a quality that I might serve as a meal. I hope you are not fishing with $7 a pound shrimp! 

Of course I guess quality is relative sort of like Einstein says. But, hooya, I can't imagine the primo stuff being block frozen as bait and or for consumtion. I can just picture the shrimpers and wholesalers sitting around saying,,, "well it may be a prime 20 counter worth $15 bucks apiece when shipped to New York but hell, lets pack it in a big block to sell to fisherman at $6 for three pounds. Hell fire it makes us feel good to provide our primo crop to fisherman."

Gagging in NC
Boatrage


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Individually frozen shrimp, small/med, on sale @ Food Lion $4.99/lb. Cheaper than the $3.50/8oz bags from the bait store.

Yeah, I've eaten my bait too. (Shrimp.) They go well with croaker fillets, especially when camping.

Now, squid? They usually thaw while I'm fishing and thawed squid swimming in their ink and other squid juices has never looked very appealing to me.
.


----------



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

Boat rage that 3lb block is in reference to squid that I get to cook but pull out a few for bait.
Cost aside, the bait shrimp is usually to soft to stay on the hook . the supper market shrimp is better for bait.


----------



## boatrage (Nov 20, 2004)

Cool, I learned something new again today, Thanks. This old dog appreciates it.


----------



## firstmatefluff (Aug 13, 2004)

*I second FishBait*

Boatrage, if you're still checking this thread at all, fresh bait is typically best. The stuff packaged fro human consumption is far fresher than the "bait grade", which is essentially s#hit they can't sell elsewhere. I've purchased some bait shrimp, not knowing better, and they were soft ans smelly and tended to cast off of the hook. 

The price increase to but food-grade bait, whether squid or butterfish or shrimp or whatever else, is well-spent, if you enjoy catching fish now and then, as opposed to just soaking rotted animal parts along the beach....

Also, squid is quite popular in Italy and Asia, where, unsurprisingly, it is frequently eaten with noodles (squid pesto, squid marinara, chow mein, etc.)

Mark


----------

